# long range forecast



## FDRHITCHES (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all! Does anyone know if longrangeweather.com is a good source of weather forecast??

Thanks!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

They seem to kno what there talking about. Long range weather forcasting gives us snow fighters an edge. I lov weatherbell.com, Joe Bastardi is the best long range forecaster in the business. 
The long term climate is coolin and that ain't no foolin, with pacific already cold, the altantic will be cold be next spring.


----------

